# Rigid or even Carbon forks?



## SilverSurfer (17 Feb 2009)

I guess that the majority here will go with various front shocks, but are there any minorities around that prefer the minimalism of rigid forks?

(next thread looks like being single-speed at this rate...)


----------



## barq (18 Feb 2009)

I have rigid forks on one bike. I wouldn't choose to ride that way the whole time but there is something pleasing about the minimalism. I regard the suspension on my other bikes as my "talent compensation"  so I'm sure it is good training to do without once in a while.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (18 Feb 2009)

Just don't fall for the extra 'compliance' of carbon forks. 

All rigid mtb forks are . . . well, er . . rigid.

Tyre size and pressure is the only variable for comfort (and perhaps choice of handlebar grips).


----------



## SilverSurfer (18 Feb 2009)

Tim - I think you may be right. I had a hybrid road bike with an aluminium fork - it felt no more harsh than the full carbon fork on my road bike, maybe even more forgiving. The reason? Fatter tyres.

There is a lot of hype out there!

I quite like the look of mid nineties mtbs with rigid forks - seem to be more versatile i.e. lighter, full mudguard-friendly for touring and no maintenance..


----------



## User482 (19 Feb 2009)

I have a fully rigid 1992 Breezer, with cantilever brakes and 21-speed gears! I love riding it, but it's best suited to smoother trails where it provides more involvement than a full suss. I wouldn't want to tackle a trail centre on it - I use my full suss for that.


----------



## SilverSurfer (19 Feb 2009)

Well I wouldn't dream of tackling a trail centre!

So far then:

- Probably Vs
- Probably rigid fork
- Singlespeed...?


----------



## User482 (19 Feb 2009)

SilverSurfer said:


> Well I wouldn't dream of tackling a trail centre!
> 
> So far then:
> 
> ...



If all you're going to do is tow paths and the like, then yes to all three.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (27 Feb 2009)

Well I have just dipped my tow into the world of MTBing (after road and trail riding) and I ride a..................wait for it...........................20 year old rigid Apollo Kaos. Ok the gearing has been uprated bit it still feels as though it is made of lead and it lovingly allows you to savour every bump, boulder and sudden drop you encounter.


----------



## Cubist (27 Feb 2009)

Last summer my lad asked me to ride with the scout pack on the Colne Valley Mountain Bike Challenge Route. I had my late 1980's Emmelle 300 Classic, a 21 Speed Cro-Mo behemoth of a bike, which has rigid forks and nice steel finishing kit. Apart from being so unfit at the time that I had to push the b'stard up most of the hills (and there are lots of them!) I found it was almost impossible to mantain any sort of pace downhill on the rough stuff. At one point we were hurtling down an unpaved but firm track and I discovered that I couldn't see properly because my eyeballs were jiggling so much. Retro? No thanks. My fillings cost me a fortune, and my scrotum is not made of leather.


----------



## Bodger (27 Feb 2009)

SilverSurfer said:


> Well I wouldn't dream of tackling a trail centre!
> 
> So far then:
> 
> ...



Depends which trails really. Something intermediate like FollowTheDog at Cannock is fine on rigidssV. Also depends on how good a rider you are of course, I'm sure that there are a few on here that could ride rigid down stuff that I can't do properly with a DH bike!


----------



## SilverSurfer (27 Feb 2009)

Well just to prove I ain't fickle or anyfink:

Got a GT Avalanche 1.0 with Hydro discs, front sus and gears


----------



## GaryA (2 Mar 2009)

I have a steel rigid and FS GT's... The steel GT originally had a fairly heavy and fairly useless Rockshox Jett which I replaced with a Kona P2 cro-moly....this saved 1kg in weight dropped the front end by nearly 2" which sharpened up the steering & frame geometry making it steer faster and drive harder out of corners. Its a nice ride on smooth singletrack, the lower front end & lower centre of gravity making it feel more secure than the Avalanche...of course as soon as the track gets serious & bumpy its role reversal  

It also feels a sharp ride around town when fitted with 1.5" slicks.

[ATTACH=full]166730[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]166731[/ATTACH]

(The avalanche 0.0 is non standard because I build it myself via a frame off e-bay)


----------



## jpembroke (2 Mar 2009)

I've got an On One inbred with gears and Marzocchi suspension forks - great bike - but there is part of me that wants to ditch it in favour of one of their lovely red sliding dropout singlespeeds with rigid carbon forks. Having commuted on fixie (pompino) I love the idea of the simplicity but I'm sure the reality would be somewhat less romantic.


----------



## ChrisCrc (5 Mar 2009)

I used to have a Cannondale M800 with Pepperoni Rigid forks in the early Nineties and that was a dream to ride, mind you it was very light..

chris


----------



## e-rider (5 Mar 2009)

I had a really nice fully rigid Kona from 1996 - it was great until it got stolen - I still fell the pain even now. Low life scum bags!


----------



## mickle (5 Mar 2009)

A fully rigid lightweight bike has a distinct advantage on the ups, especially if they are tricky and steep. Often enough of an advantage that the time saved on the uphill means that you can be down to the carpark before the full sussers. There's nothing to compare with a super light mountain bike for pure climbing ability and i think that acheiving super lightness means using Vs instead of discs and rigid forks over boingers unless you are prepared to spend a fortune.


----------



## SilverSurfer (7 Mar 2009)

I haven't ridden the GT yet (getting storage sorted first) and I was thinking that, even though the suspension forks are supposed to be reasonably good, I might change them for some carbon forks that I've seen on eBay for under £100.

I reckon I could get a similar price for the sus forks. How much weight would this save, couple of pounds? Not obsessive about weight but I don't want to cart stuff around that I don't need.

I aim to do less of the techical stuff as I can't be bothered with learning all the ins and outs of how to jump up steps and the like. Just ride it really.


----------



## Kirstie (8 Mar 2009)

Pace RC31 - carbon fully rigid - are just the most unbelieable MTB fork and can cope with most XC in the UK. Everyone should have a go on them at least once!


----------



## SilverSurfer (8 Mar 2009)

What about these?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/eXotic-Rigid-...36135QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262


http://www.mtnbikeriders.com/2008/06/06/review-exotic-carbon-29er-fork/


----------



## BalkanExpress (9 Mar 2009)

Agree with ChrisCrC, I still have my M800 (not been ridden much lately) and it is a dream, everything a rigid bike should be: light, fast uphill, quick into the turn and of course no faffing with servicing forks. Perfect for the Surrey hills and more recently Belgium where the rigid fork really allows you to cut through the muck (no so much fun on the cobbles though!)


----------



## SilverSurfer (10 Mar 2009)

Can't be as bad as what the Paris-Roubaix riders endure on 25mm tyres though can it?


----------

